# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cách tạo Fonts chữ để sử dụng để sử dụng trong window

## medi

Có ai biết cách lập trình hãy biết cách tạo font chữ để sử dụng không (Bẳng VB.Net 2005 ấy hay ngôn ngữ khác cũng được) có tài liệu càng tốt

----------


## nhumotcongio

sao chẳng ai trả lời vậy

----------


## buicuong139

cái đó sao mà bik được

----------


## iposter

cái này hầu như chưa ai bàng về font chữ cả! mình cũng chưa biết họ tạo ra nó thế nào nữa là...
cứ Arial mà sài tôi...

----------


## HSCompany

Viết câu hỏi như thế nào để mọi người có hứng thú trả lời?

----------


## trihoinachantoan

Chưa viết mấy cái đó bao giờ. có lẽ bạn nên nhờ bác Google thì tốt hơn

----------


## tuananh22794

> Viết câu hỏi như thế nào để mọi người có hứng thú trả lời?


thế nào để viết câu hỏi mà mọi ng có hứng thú trả lời vậy bạn . Mình nghĩ rằng nếu ai biết thì họ sẽ chỉ chứ đâu cần mấy cái hứng thú đó !?

----------


## lamchuong95

BẠN COPY FONT VỀ
CHO NÓ VÀO FONT ĐI
RÙI TỪ vWINDOWS FORM GẮP CÁI FONTDIALOG vào dùng
gọi nó ra hoặc làm gì thì làm
ko biết có đúng ý bạn ko nữa

----------

